# Rattling front of engine, ripped cord rattling, what is this cord though?



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

First things that spring to mind are either the alarm switch on the hood catch mechanism, or the external air temp sensor (bottom of the rad in front of the PAS cooler). What doesn't work?


----------



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

MikkiJayne said:


> First things that spring to mind are either the alarm switch on the hood catch mechanism, or the external air temp sensor (bottom of the rad in front of the PAS cooler). What doesn't work?



Nothing out of the ordinary. I'll attach my vagcom to it to see if any new codes have been out but seriously, no new warning lights or weird performance from the car.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I had a look at mine earlier and I'm pretty sure those colours are for the alarm switch :thumbup: In theory when you lock it it should think the hood is open. You'll probably see a code for that either in the alarm or central convenience module.


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the cord THROUGH? Seems to be a clip that clips on to the fan shroud and keeps it from rattling. Just clip it back on the fan shroud.


----------

